# Age Of Conan



## Markus129 (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo ,

Ich habe seit 1 woche  das Probelm , das sich AOC immer nach 2-10 min. Spielzeit schließt .
Ich hab schon neu installiert , Prefs  und Gui Ordner gelöscht usw .
Nichts hat funktioniert , Nichtmal mit Original Ui .
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee .
Danke


----------



## FranzM74 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Markus spielst immer noch die "alte" Gurke.

Schöne Grüsse!


----------



## gridna (2. Juni 2015)

dieses problem hatte ich auch hab das game nun wieder deinstalliert


----------



## schmodel (27. Juni 2015)

ich oute mich -ich spiels ja auch noch 
Klar wird die Luft da immer dünner nach diversen Serverzusammenlegungen und ich fast keinen Raid mehr finde wo ich per TS mithalten kann (zu englisch)
Aber mein Abo geht halt noch bis 2016 im März also muss ich da durch.


----------



## Dremor (18. Februar 2016)

Krass , ich dachte das wäre schon vor ewigkeiten eingestampft worden, so wie die meißten anderen auch die damals rauskamen.


----------



## schmodel (27. Februar 2016)

Funcom hat ja ein neues ,für mich vielversprechendes Conan Spiel angekündigt.
Mal sehen was die dann  im Sommer abliefern.

http://www.conanexiles.com/


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. März 2016)

Ich dachte das Spiel ist schon längst Tot. Zwei Jahre habe ich mit AOC verbracht.


----------



## Oachkatze (2. März 2016)

Das kann von vielen Faktoren zusammenhängen, aber was ich weiß ist AOC nicht gerade das Stabielste game und auch gerade nicht gut programiert

Mit einen re-install probieren ?

Ist das nur bei AOC ?


----------



## Zerebo (4. März 2016)

Wow das Spiel gibt es noch? Gibt es da überhaupt noch Mitspieler?


----------



## schmodel (5. März 2016)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Wow das Spiel gibt es noch? Gibt es da überhaupt noch Mitspieler?



Ja das gibt's noch aber mann merkt schon das es von Monat zu Monat weniger Mitspieler werden.
Gerade im deutschen Bereich wird die Luft an Mitspielern dünner.
Deswegen raide ich auch nicht mehr (kann kein Russisch oder englisch)
Funcom hat meiner Meinung einiges an Potential verpasst-warum auch immer.
Ob es an der Personalstraffung lag (Entlassungen) oder an anderen Projekten die nicht so richtig funkten(Secret World) weiss ich nicht. 
Aber auf jeden Fall hat es angefangen als auf F2P umgestiegen wurde.
3 Jahre her denke ich.
Dann kam ja nicht mehr soviel an Abo-Gebühren rein und der Onlineshop wird ja auch nicht der Renner sein.
Da Funcom ja keine Offziellen Zahlen rausrückt kann ich nicht mehr dazusagen

Z.B es wurde eine verbessertes Handwerkssystem angekündigt-
upps vor 2 Jahren schon 
Die zeit vergeht schneller als mann denkt.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. März 2016)

Ich finde ein MMO ohne Monatliche gebühren kann einfach einpacken .. irgendwann geht den entwicklern das geld aus und es stirbt aus.. oder wie in den fall die programierer waren einfach nur mies von anfang an


----------



## Tranix (14. März 2016)

Das gute alte AoC, ist schon 5 Jahre her, als ich das Video zu unserer Gilde gemacht habe 

Per Noctem ad Lucem - YouTube

Aber das Spiel war wirklich super, nur irgendwann der Spielerschwund und dann wurde es halt langweilig.


----------

